# transfers,ink,t-shirts



## LedgandsLiveOn (Jul 26, 2008)

Transfers: what is the best iron-on transfers?
Hp-iron on transfers?
Avery iron-on transfers?
ink works iron-on transfers?
epson iron-on transfers?
other?

i know im using iron ons but i just dont got the money for a heat press machine yet.

INK: what is the best ink to use for transfers?

can i have a store like Walmart or target or fedex/kinkos or walgreens or costco print high quility pictures onto my iron -on transfers for me?
one i say high quility i mean like picture of people,facail pictures.

T-shirts: i need t-shirts for really cheap .
i need big t-shirts like 3x 4x 5x t-shirts for under 5$

i get t-shirts from foot locker and champs for 5$ but they are really getting costly and they shrink alot !

I was also wondering if i can put transfers on pants as in jeans or dikies... excedra

I also hear from some one that i should use a matte sealer for the iron transfer after its on the t-shirt spray it with the sealer to keep the colors from running / bleeding/ fading.but one i calle dup places that sold it they said it is for hard sufaces ??

I kNOW this is alot but i have alot more question please help me with this


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Transfers: what is the best iron-on transfers?
> Hp-iron on transfers?
> Avery iron-on transfers?
> ink works iron-on transfers?
> ...


Currently, it seems to be Jet Pro SoftStretch: jpss related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> INK: what is the best ink to use for transfers?


Usually pigment ink is recommended (like from an epson c120 or c88), but others have used HP inks with JPSS.



> can i have a store like Walmart or target or fedex/kinkos or walgreens or costco print high quility pictures onto my iron -on transfers for me?
> one i say high quility i mean like picture of people,facail pictures.


I don't know. You should go into the stores and ask them 



> T-shirts: i need t-shirts for really cheap .
> i need big t-shirts like 3x 4x 5x t-shirts for under 5$


The plus size t-shirts usually cost more than other blanks, so it might be hard to get them all under $5. Best place to search is our wholesale t-shirts section of the forum here: Wholesale T-Shirts and Other Imprintable Products - T-Shirt Forums



> I kNOW this is alot but i have alot more question please help me with this


A good place to start is the search box at the very top of this site. If you type in *inkjet transfers*, or *transfer recommendations* or *blank t-shirts wholesale* or any of the other questions you have, you'll find that many of your questions have already been answered in previous posts that have been made here


----------



## shirts4you2008 (Jul 23, 2008)

LedgandsLiveOn said:


> Transfers: what is the best iron-on transfers?
> 
> *I am not a big fan of the Avery Transfers, but I do use them when I have to. *
> *I get mine mostly from the Midwest Paper Group. They have the Best prices for transfers!!*
> ...


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I ran out of my JPSS today and had to do 3 shirts. I went to Walmart and noticed that they are carrying Avery Softstretch heat transfer paper. I bought some to check it out and it appears to look and feel like Ironall with a bit of a texture to the print surface of the paper.

I seemed to print find and the backing paper pulled like butter. It was almost like the backing paper "fell off" the ink....VERY little resistence when removing. The image felt soft but have no idea yet on washability.


----------



## shirts4you2008 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have already tried those and it ruined in the wash. I washed it inside out, in cold, no softeners or anything, and al of the color was gone when it came out! So, I wouldn't recommend those. (At least for for doing inket prints to put on tshirts..lol)
The JUNE TAYLOR brand dark tshirt transfers located in the fabric department at Walmart work VERY WELL!! But you only get 3 in a pack for $6.97. I think it is ridiculous how much transfers cost! 

Mel


----------

